# Specs der 9800 GT aufgetaucht



## Muffinman (23. März 2008)

Im Preisvergleich auf PCGH ist bei den neuesten Einträgen auch eine 9800GT von Palit/XpertVision aufgetaucht.

Die Karte wird wie folgt bezeichnet:
Palit/XpertVision GeForce 9800 GT, 512MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0
und hat folgende Specificationen:
Chiptakt: 650MHz, Speichertakt: 1000MHz, Shadertakt: 1625Mhz  Chip: G92 (D9E)  Speicherinterface: 256-bit  Stream-Prozessoren: 112  Textureinheiten: 56  Fertigung: 65nm  Maximaler Verbrauch: keine Angabe  DirectX: 10.0  Shader Modell: 4.0  Besonderheiten: unterstützt HDCP, 3-Way-SLI

Die Daten hören sich, wenn man den bisherigen Infos zur 9800GTX glauben darf, absolut plausibel an.


----------



## FeuRenard (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*

ich weiß nicht was mit den 56 textureinheiten is, aber rest hört sich nach ner einfachen 8800 gt mit erhöhtem takt und nem weitern sli-connector an...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*



FeuRenard schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was mit den 56 textureinheiten is, aber rest hört sich nach ner einfachen 8800 gt mit erhöhtem takt und nem weitern sli-connector an...



Die 56 Textureinheiten entsprechen genau der einer 8800GT, die G92 GTS hat 64 Textureinheiten. Die 112 ALUs natürlich auch 
OMG wie schlecht das ist, der Leistungsunterschied zwischen 8800GT und 8900GT ist noch kleiner, als der zwischen 8800GT und 8800GTS...Wie sinnlos die 9800XXX Reihe doch ist

MFG


----------



## Letni (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*

NVIDIA Geforce 9 olé! 

Da ist ja meine 8800GT AMP! besser.  (700/1000/1700)

Ich sehe das immer mehr so, dass die 9er-Reihe reine Abzocke ist. Die Leute denken: 9er-Reihe? WOW! Das ist sicher vieeeel besser als die alte 8er-Reihe.
Dabei bekommen sie den "Überschuss" an "alten" Chips...


----------



## push@max (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*

Ich denke das Nvida die 9ner Reihe umsonst auffüllt...neben der GTX, GT kommt noch bestimmt eine GTS, aber die Leistungsunterschiede werden so klein ausfallen, dass Nvidia unnötig die "9" verschwendet, hätten sie es besser wie damals mit dem Zusatz xx50 (bsp.7950) gelöst. So werden auch viele hinters Licht geführt, weil angenommen wird, dass es einen hohen Leistungszuwachs zur alten Generation gibt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*

Na, da macht sich nVidia mit der G-Force 9 Reihe Freunde.

Bin echt gespannt, ob sie in den nächsten 6 Monaten Marktanteile verlieren werden, wegen des ganzen Chaosses...

erst die 2 verschiedenen Chips der 8800er REihe und 3 verschienden Versionen bei der 8800GTS...

Ist ja schlimmer als AMDs 9100 bzw 9000, 9200...


----------



## McZonk (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*

Die 9800GTX hat in meinen Augen, dank des PCBs und 2x6Pin Stromversorung durchaus eine Daseinsberechtigung (Hoffen wir, dass man bei den Taktraten auch richtig ernten kann ). 

Ob dies auch auf die 9800GT zutrifft bleibt allerdings abzuwarten.
Triple-SLI lass ich mal komplett außen vor, da es für den normalen, bzw auch den extremen User einfach keinen Sinn macht. Lediglich Rekordjäger werden eine vernünftigen Verwendungszweck dafür haben.

Dass allerdings diese Neuerungen gleich einen Generationensprung im Namen rechtfertigen, ist nicht ganz nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*



Letni schrieb:


> NVIDIA Geforce 9 olé!
> 
> Da ist ja meine 8800GT AMP! besser.  (700/1000/1700)



Joe sicherlich  
geilo aber dafür kostet deine auch weniger ?!? 



Letni schrieb:


> Ich sehe das immer mehr so, dass die 9er-Reihe reine Abzocke ist. Die Leute denken: 9er-Reihe? WOW! Das ist sicher vieeeel besser als die alte 8er-Reihe.
> Dabei bekommen sie den "Überschuss" an "alten" Chips...



ja die 9800XXX Reihe ist echt fürn Allerwertesten, die hätte Nvidia sich auch sparen können. Die 9800GX2 wäre auch unter 8800GX und die 9800GTX wäre auch unter 8850GTS durchgegangen 
Aber die 9600GT ist ne tolle Karte und auch des Namens würdig, von der Leistung her.

MFG


----------



## der8auer (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*

Die 9er Reihe ist bis auf die 9800GX2 (Quad SLI hat was) und GTX (3x SLI hat auch was  ) echt ein schlechter Scherz 

War der Leistungszuwachs zwischen 2 Geforce Serien je so gering?


----------



## McZonk (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*



der8auer schrieb:


> War der Leistungszuwachs zwischen 2 Geforce Serien je so gering?



GeForce 4 gegen Geforce FX 5800?  Aber da waren es immerhin 2 unterschiedliche Chips.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*



McZonk schrieb:


> GeForce 4 gegen Geforce FX 5800?  Aber da waren es immerhin 2 unterschiedliche Chips.




Ne der war auf jeden Fall größer, blos sie war zu hungrig zu laut und gegen die 9700Pro wurde zu oft abgestunken aja und teurer war sie auch. 
Ich glaube GF 3 und GF 4  war extrem gering, aber ich glaube selbst das ist besser gewesen als dieser 9800XXX Hafer.

MFG

Edit: btw die GF4 hatte aber zudem in allen Eckpunkten (Bandbreite, MTexel, MPixel usw.) mehr Leistung (auch wenns nicht viel war) und zudem hatte sie auch andere Technik (DX 8.1 anstatt 8.0 oder 7.0 gllaube ich)


----------



## push@max (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*

Der Leistungssprung von einer 6800Ultra auf die 7800GTX (die normale 7800GTX, nicht die selektierten Chips), war auch eher gering, dafür kam die Karte locker mit einem Single Slot Kühler aus, war viel leiser und verbrauchte auch deutlich weniger Strom als eine 6800er. Deshalb war die auch besser als heute die 9800GTX.


----------



## der8auer (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*

Dafür war der Sprung von 6800GT auf 7800GT wesentlich größer als von 8800GT auf 9800GT 

edit: Wieso eigentlich 





> 3-Way-SLI


 ? Dachte das kann nur die GTX... hat die GT 2 SLI Connector?


----------



## Letni (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war die FX5800 doch die Karte mit dem unglaublich lauten Lüfter, oder etwa nicht?

Jaja, das waren noch Zeiten.....da fang ich gleich wieder an von meiner alten FX5900XT zu träumen. 

PS: Wie sieht es denn mit dem 2D-Takt der Gforce9-Reihe aus? Wird der Takt im 2D-Betrieb endlich mal abgesenkt? Das wär doch mal eine "Neuerung". 

Ich hab schon darüber nachgedacht ein Programm zu schreiben, dass die Grafikkarte (GF 88) im 2D-Betrieb prakitsch deaktiviert und das Bild dann über den Onboard-Chip geliefert wird. Allerdings wird diese Idee wohl kaum umsetzbar sein, vorallem auch mit meinen bisherigen (schulischen) Informatik-Kenntnissen. 


Gruß, Letni


----------



## El-Hanfo (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*



Letni schrieb:


> Ich hab schon darüber nachgedacht ein Programm zu schreiben, dass die Grafikkarte (GF 88) im 2D-Betrieb prakitsch deaktiviert und das Bild dann über den Onboard-Chip geliefert wird. Allerdings wird diese Idee wohl kaum umsetzbar sein, vorallem auch mit meinen bisherigen (schulischen) Informatik-Kenntnissen.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Letni


das is ja dann wie hybrid-sli oder?


----------



## Invain (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*

Selbst von 7800GT auf 7900GT war imo ein größerer Schritt. Hier war wenigstens der Dieshrink von 110nm auf 90nm dabei.


----------



## Letni (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*



El-Hanfo schrieb:


> das is ja dann wie hybrid-sli oder?


Also sofern ich das richtig weiß, bietet Hybrid-SLI doch nur die Möglichkeit ein SLI-Gespann aus dem Onboard-Chip, sowie einer weiteren Grafikkarte aufzubauen...


----------



## push@max (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*

Glaubt ihr, dass wenn ATI (AMD) wieder richtig im High End Segment mitmischen kann, damit meine ich jetzt Karten mit einem Chip, die Preise für eine High End Karte, wie sie die 9800GTX sein wird auch so "niedrig" bleiben? Aufgrunddessen, dass ATI nicht ganz mithalten kann, machen die die Preise so niedrig, dass Nvidia da mitziehen muss.

Ich habe keine Lust, wieder für eine Karte 500 hinlegen zu müssen, den so war es, bevor ATI an Boden verlor. Ich hoffe, dass die Dual-Chip Karten in dem Preissegment bleiben wie sie es jetzt sind, Karten wie eine GTX dann aber auch für unter 300 zu haben sind.


----------



## der8auer (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*

Eigentlich ist AMD/ATI gerade mit der HD3850/HD3870(X2) sehr gut unterwegs. Denke schon dass sie damit konkurrenzfähig bleiben.

mfg


----------



## Aerron (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*

Irgendwo auf einer US Seite habe ich gelesen das eine GT  einen zweiten SLI Anschluß haben wird  ! Da stand auch was von einer 9600 er Karte die ebenfalls zwei Anschlüsse bekommen soll ! Und dann löst sich das Rätzel langsam auf  viele Neue aber Günstigere Karten zu den vor Modellen nicht schneller  aber einen SLI Konecktor mehr?  SLI in aller Munde ? Drei karten auf einem Bord ??? 


naja wenn das keine entwicklung zur Multi GPU Zocker Kiste ist °! warum soll ich eine Ultra schnelle Karte bauen wenn ich  viele viele  schwächere Karten  verkaufen können  !


Gruß Aerron


----------



## McZonk (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*



Letni schrieb:


> Also sofern ich das richtig weiß, bietet Hybrid-SLI doch nur die Möglichkeit ein SLI-Gespann aus dem Onboard-Chip, sowie einer weiteren Grafikkarte aufzubauen...



Ja und nein 

Hybrid SLI umfasst 2 Funktionen:

GeForce Boost nimmt dabei die von die von Dir beschriebene Funktion ein. Chipsatz + leistungsschwache Grafikkarte (8400 GS oder 8500GT, es scheinen wirklich nur die beiden Karten zu gehen ) können hier gekoppelt werden.

Hybrid Power ist die wichtigere Funktion. Sie ermöglicht es im 2D die dedizierte Grafikkarte abzuschalten und mit dem Onboard Chipsatz stromsparend zu arbeiten.


----------



## push@max (23. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*



der8auer schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist AMD/ATI gerade mit der HD3850/HD3870(X2) sehr gut unterwegs. Denke schon dass sie damit konkurrenzfähig bleiben.
> 
> mfg



und hoffentlich bleiben damit auch die Preise so tief, ich meine eine GTX für unter 250 ist schon ein Schnäppchen, auf computerbase hab ich noch den Test nachgelesen, da kann ich heute natürlich nur schmunzeln "Zwar fällt der Preis mit 600 Euro sehr hoch aus(...)"


----------



## menoobud (25. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*



Aerron schrieb:


> Irgendwo auf einer US Seite habe ich gelesen das eine GT  einen zweiten SLI Anschluß haben wird  ! Da stand auch was von einer 9600 er Karte die ebenfalls zwei Anschlüsse bekommen soll ! Und dann löst sich das Rätzel langsam auf  viele Neue aber Günstigere Karten zu den vor Modellen nicht schneller  aber einen SLI Konecktor mehr?  SLI in aller Munde ? Drei karten auf einem Bord ???
> 
> 
> naja wenn das keine entwicklung zur Multi GPU Zocker Kiste ist °! warum soll ich eine Ultra schnelle Karte bauen wenn ich  viele viele  schwächere Karten  verkaufen können  !
> ...



und wer soll sli nutzen, wenn intel chipsätze das nicht unterstützen?


----------



## BRAINDEAD (25. März 2008)

Musst halt 'nen Nforce 780i oder 790i nehmen. Dafür kannst angeblich deine CPU nicht mehr so weit OCen.


----------



## simons700 (25. März 2008)

nich nur angeblich wenn du nen Q9450 mit nem 8er multi hast kommst eben mit fsb 400 nich so weit

PS: mir soll das alles nur recht sein, es wird ja dann die 8800GTS die 8800GT die 9800GT die 9800GTS und die 8800GTX im bereich von 150 bis 220 geben
5 karten innerhalb von 70. das erhöt die auswahl udn senkt den preis.
Ach ja ATI gibts ja auch noch aber da kähme nur die HD3870 in frage und die is ja noch unter der gt also prislich und leistungstechnisch.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*



Aerron schrieb:


> Irgendwo auf einer US Seite habe ich gelesen das eine GT  einen zweiten SLI Anschluß haben wird  ! Da stand auch was von einer 9600 er Karte die ebenfalls zwei Anschlüsse bekommen soll ! Und dann löst sich das Rätzel langsam auf  viele Neue aber Günstigere Karten zu den vor Modellen nicht schneller  aber einen SLI Konecktor mehr?



so etwas ist für mich kein Fortschritt sondern Geldschneiderei und die 9600GT ist zwar ne super Karte aber 3 9600GT´s als Highendlösung?
Die 9800GTX dagegen ist des Namens 9800GTX gar nicht würdig und kein angemessener Nachfolger 8800GTX. Und nur ein paar Prozente mehr Leistung und nen Tri SLI Option machen noch keine Highendkarte draus.

Mich stört außerdem die SLI Technik, die immer noch sehr oft mieserabel skaliert. Zudem ist ein teures Nvidia Board nötig (780i SLI da man mit dem 750i SLI keine 2 mal 16 Lanes nutzen kann) welches viel Strom verbrät und oft zickig ist.



Aerron schrieb:


> I
> naja wenn das keine entwicklung zur Multi GPU Zocker Kiste ist °! warum soll ich eine Ultra schnelle Karte bauen wenn ich viele viele schwächere Karten verkaufen können !


Weil
1. die Ultra/GTX eine Karte ist die noch keinen Nachfolger hat darum verbraucht sie auch relativ viel Strom für ihre Performance. Wenn es einen Nachfolger auf G92 Basis gegeben hätte wäre er schneller und sparsamer.
2. 3 9600GTs verbrauchen sicherlich auch ordendlich Strom zudem wären da 2 8800GTs nicht schneller und billiger und würden weniger verbrauchen? Ich weiß es nicht, habe aber auch keine Lust das heraus zu finden.
3. du bräuchtest ein sehr teures NForce Board
4. du würdest mit schlechter Technik (SLI) abgespeist werden, was als High End suggeriert wird aber oft nur Hafer ist (von der Leistung her und von der Stromaufnahme erst Recht). Ein Einzelchip mit den gleichen Eckdaten wäre um einiges schneller und würde weniger verbrauchen.
5. wenn ein Hersteller merkt, dass er mit so einen Murks ordendlich Geld verdienen kann, dann wird er in Zukunft lieber den Murks unters Volk bringen und weiterhin als Highend deklarieren als vernünftige Single-GPU Lösungen zu bringen oder die SLI Technik Signifikant weiter zu entwickeln.
Und ich will eine ordendlich Effizienz haben d.h. bei Multi GPU Lösungen muss mindestens 90% der Leistung einer Einzelkarte mit gleichen Specs erreicht werden. Ich habe keine Lust mehr zu bezahlen (2 Karten, teures Board und mehr Strom) um im Endeffekt nurmäßiger Performance zu bekommen und in Hinblick auf Stromverbrauch zu Performance ein mangelhaftes Ergebnis zu haben.



BRAINDEAD schrieb:


> Musst halt 'nen Nforce 780i oder 790i nehmen. Dafür kannst angeblich deine CPU nicht mehr so weit OCen.



Naja ich gebe 200 für ein Board aus, welches ordendlich Strom zieht und dann nochmal jeweils 130 für eine 9600GT.
Da würde ich lieber 90 fürs Board ausgeben und dann für 250 eine GTX holen. So habe ich keine Probleme mit SLI, schlechtes OC Verhalten und der Stromverbrauch dürfte auch noch unter dem eines 9600GT SLI Gespannes liegen. So spart man außerdem noch 100 die kann man in den Nachfolger der 8800GTX stecken, da hat man dann sicherlich langfristig mehr gekonnt als sich dann mit dem SLI Board durchs Leben zu schlagen.

MFG


----------



## CloudCrunsher (25. März 2008)

Tja ich frag mich nur was des bringt soviele karten auf selben niveau
Würde Nvidia noc herlauben karten hochzutakten würde man ne overclockede 9600 GT zum preis vonner 9800GTX geben 
Aber 9800GTX is schon geil, ausm G92 lässt sich viel rauskitzeln (zumindest mit voltmods) und dann mit tripple SLI 
Hoffentlich brechen wir noch dieses jahr die 35k marke im 3D mark 06
(und hoffentlich kommt bald der vantage, freue mich schon wenn einer in besten einstellung nen idoe uppt (also dann mit vollen details 2560x1600 und verlustfrei aufgezeichnet (fast) ) 
9800GT wird denke mal das beste P/L verhältnis haben
9xxx wird ja scheinbar wieder 9900 bekommen


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (25. März 2008)

Naja, ich halte nix vond er 9xxx-Serie. Das beschissenste, was Nvidia seit langen gemacht hat.

Würden die 9800GTX, GTS & GT alle auf dem selben Takten eingestellt sein, gäbe es doch fast keine Unterschiede, da ja sonst alles gleich ist.

Die Leute, die von 8800GT/GTS auf die "neue"  9xxxx Serie wechseln, verstehe ich nicht, absolute Geldverschwendung! 

Bin froh, dass meine 88GT schön hoch getaktet ist, und wohl fast gleich ziehen wird, mit OC 9xxxx Modellen, auf die paar Punkte im 3dmark und paar FPS im Spiel kann ich gerne verzichten.

NVIDIA, gibt mal Gas mit der wirklich neuen Serie!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. März 2008)

*AW: Specs der 9800GT aufgetaucht*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> und zudem hatte sie auch andere Technik (DX 8.1 anstatt 8.0 oder 7.0 gllaube ich)


Nicht wirklich...
PS1.3 ist nur eine leicht abgewandelte Form von PS1.1

IMO haben beide den Namen nicht verdient, das sind nur bessere Register Combiner, echte Pixelshader beginnen mit Version 1.4 (das besser 1.5 hätte genannt werden sollen, da weit näher an 2.0 denn an 1.1)...


Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> (780i SLI da man mit dem 750i SLI keine 2 mal 16 Lanes nutzen kann) welches viel Strom verbrät und oft zickig ist.


Dank des Bridgechips hat der AFAIR schon 2 x16 2.0 Lanes...

Was allerdings a bisserl bekloppt ist, da der BR04 aka nForce 200 PCIe Bridge Chip mit 16 1.x Lanes an den Chipsatz angebunden ist


----------



## mksu (25. März 2008)

also ich sehe Ati wieder im kommen. Ich finde die HD 3870 eine sehr gelungene Karte, die zwar nicht ganz mit der 8800 GT mithalten kann und sicherlich hat sie jetzt auch gehörig Druck durch die 9600 GT bekommen, obwohl diese ja eher als Konkurrenz zur HD 3850 angedacht war. Aber wenn im Juni der RV770 erscheint, sehe ich Ati auf Augenhöhe mit Nvidia und eine mögliche HD 4870 mindestens ebenbürtig zu einer 9800 GT. (Ach wie schön spekulieren doch ist )


----------

